# Cyndi's 130 pound goal



## Sapphire (Feb 7, 2005)

Meal 1
almonds
oatmeal with dried blueberries
protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
hummus/can of tuna

Meal 3
steamed chicken/w mixed veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake
almonds

Meal 5
glutamine
ground turkey w/ egg whites and salsa

REST DAY

Power week this week!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2005)

A new Cyndi Journal !!!! Hi gorgeous !

130 lb bench !!!!!!!! LOL J/K  So how many lbs does that mean you have to go ?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Power week this week!!!


I just started my second go around with Power week    I'm using a little different approach with the P/RR/S routine. I'm doing P/RR/S/RR/P/RR/S/RR etc. (just started that one this go around) Good luck, not that you need it


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 8, 2005)

*Tuesday Feb 8*

Meal 1
glutamine
bowl of shredded wheat w/ skim milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake

Meal 3
salad with chick peas and 2 hard boiled eggs
pistatios

Meal 4
almonds
egg whites/w salsa


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> A new Cyndi Journal !!!! Hi gorgeous !
> 
> 130 lb bench !!!!!!!! LOL J/K  So how many lbs does that mean you have to go ?


   Not quite , I wish though..    
I weigh 126 pounds now.. 4 pounds of muscle is what I want!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I just started my second go around with Power week    I'm using a little different approach with the P/RR/S routine. I'm doing P/RR/S/RR/P/RR/S/RR etc. (just started that one this go around) Good luck, not that you need it


Ohhh I like that!!  RR is the hardest I think!!!  Actually GP is mixing it up this week, it's a P/RR/S combo week...
see WO below

DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-MILITARY PRESS (FREE WEIGHT)...2 X 4-6
-CABLE WG UPRIGHT ROW...1 X 7-9, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 13-15
-SUPERSET: INCLINE REAR LATERAL/SIDE LATERAL...2 X 8-10 EACH
-CG BENCH PRESS (FREE WEIGHT)...2 X 4-6
-2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...1 X 7-9, 1 X 10-12
-SUPERSET: UNDERHAND GRIP PRESSDOWN/OVERHAND GRIP PRESSDOWN...2 X 8-10 
EACH
-ABS

Thanks for the well wishes!!  Good luck to you too!!!!!!!!  You are so nice!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2005)

Lookin' good, Cyn!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

Wahooooooooooo, new journal   4lbs?  No problem!  You are dedicated enuff to surpass that goal girlie!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

hey sapphy 

I still say go to 140


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 9, 2005)

hey VE, Luke, Archangel and Pylon!

Thanks for all your encouragement!!  I really appreciate it!  I think130 will be good , LUKE!!  to start at least...    

and THANKS Pylon!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 9, 2005)

*wednesday Feb 8*

Meal 1
glut
bcass
small bagel 
protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
almonds

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/ veggies
brown rice


Meal 4
glut
bcaas
protein shake
almonds

Shoulders/tris/abs

MILITARY PRESS (FREE WEIGHT)...2 X 65x6, 1warmup at 45
-CABLE WG UPRIGHT ROW...1 X50x9, 1 X 50x10, 1 X40x13
-SUPERSET: INCLINE REAR LATERAL/SIDE LATERAL...2 X 5x10 EACH
-CG BENCH PRESS (FREE WEIGHT)...2 X 70x6
-2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...1 X 30x9, 1 X 25x12 (too light)
-SUPERSET: UNDERHAND GRIP PRESSDOWN/OVERHAND GRIP PRESSDOWN...2 60/40x10,50/50x10 

-ABS
kneeling rope crunches 110x20,120x18,120x15
decline situps w/ weighted ball throws 3x15

Cardio 30 minutes on treadmill

Post wo
rice cakes
glutamine
bcaas

Meal 5


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

Cyndi,

Those MP's are looking pretty good


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2005)

Great lookin w/o!!!   I bet your Tri's where fried after that pushdown super-set  Mine would have been


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning Cyndi


----------



## simbh (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi cindy , good luck with your 4lbs goal  Even though I still think you look fabulous just as it is


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2005)

*Thursday*

Meal 1
Glutamine
Bcaas
shredded wheat w/protein and skim milk
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna w/hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken/tofu with mixed veggies
brown rice
a few peanuts

Meal 4
glutamine
protein shake
almonds

LEGS

QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES
   
-SMITH SQUATS...3 X 4-6
-LEG PRESS...1 X 7-9, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 13-15
-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/BENCH STEP UP...2 X 8-10/13-15 PER LEG (GO
LEFT,  
THEN RIGHT, LEFT, RIGHT, ETC...UNTIL ALL REPS ARE DONE)
-LYING LEG CURL...2 X 4-6
-STIFF DEADLIFT...1 X 7-9, 1 X 10-12
-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT...1 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: BUTT BLASTER...2 X 13-15, DROP, 6-8
-LEG PRESS CALF...2 X 6-8
-STANDING CALF...1 X 9-12, 1 X 13-15
-DROPSET: SEATED CALF...1 X 13-15, DROP, 6-8

POST WO  rice cakes
Meal 5
glutamine
bcaas
ground turkey w/ egg whites


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cyndi,
> 
> Those MP's are looking pretty good


Thanks Gary I was actually pretty happy with them too!      My shoulders are coming along......


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o!!!   I bet your Tri's where fried after that pushdown super-set  Mine would have been


Oh man!! YES they burned burned BURNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Let's see how I feel after today's leg wo.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Cyndi


Morning VE!!  
How is your running?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Hi cindy , good luck with your 4lbs goal  Even though I still think you look fabulous just as it is


Aww.. that Simbh!  You are a sweetie! 
Good luck with your goal too!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh man!! YES they burned burned BURNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Let's see how I feel after today's leg wo.


I can only imagine!!!  
I have legs (power) tomorrow, so I'll be in the same boat as you


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I can only imagine!!!
> I have legs (power) tomorrow, so I'll be in the same boat as you


Oh yes.. that was HARD!!!!!!!!!!!   I almost   doing the butt blasters, by that time I was soooo tired.  
Good luck with your power legs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

WoW Cyndi, 
Your wo's are really looking brutal !  Way to go !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

TGIF  girl !!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey GAry my best bud!! 
TGIF to you too, and YES I will be your valentine!!   

That leg wo was tough, but I did great!! I felt strong!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2005)

*Friday*

Meal 1
toast with nat P/B
coffee

Meal 2
egg white and turkey on 2 pieces rye toast

Meal 3
fresh tuna with hummus

Meal 4
grilled chicken and portabello mushrooms wrap 

Meal 5
low carb chips
protein shake

Meal 6
ground turkey 
egg whites


REST DAY!    

AND YES I know I ate alot today!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey GAry my best bud!!
> TGIF to you too, and YES I will be your valentine!!
> 
> That leg wo was tough, but I did great!! I felt strong!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hi Super sexy ,

You made my day !    MY GAWD WOMAN !!!!!   Look at that avi !!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2005)

Why thank you Gary!!  Any plans for the weekend??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Why thank you Gary!! Any plans for the weekend??


Oh , well Zach is spending the night tonight, tomorrow is cheat day !!! Maybe a movie and my usual satuirday night pizza .  
What you going to do ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2005)

Good luck Cyndi. Good looking Avi


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 11, 2005)

You'll acheive what ever goal you set out for Sapphy  

( I still say go for 140 )


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh yes.. that was HARD!!!!!!!!!!!   I almost   doing the butt blasters, by that time I was soooo tired.
> Good luck with your power legs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hear ya, my legs are totally done right now. I could barely drive home afterwards   Everything is looking awesome for you. Keep it up, and thanks to you for turning me on to the P/RR/S routine!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya, my legs are totally done right now. I could barely drive home afterwards   Everything is looking awesome for you. Keep it up, and thanks to you for turning me on to the P/RR/S routine!!!


I love when my legs are like that after a good wo!!    Whatcha doing today?  I have chest and bis!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 12, 2005)

*Saturday*

Meal 1
glutamine
bcaas
coffee
1 piece spelt toast with nat PB
Low carb protein shake 

Chest/bis/abs

-bench Press...  75x6,85x5,85x4
-incline Smith Press...  65x9,55x12,50x14
-superset: Incline Flye/pec Deck...15x10/40x8,15x10/30x10 
-barbell Curl...  45x6,45x6
-preacher Curl...  machine +10x7, machine alonex12
-superset: Hammer Curl (curl Both Dumbells At Once)/reverse Cable Curl...1 X 8-10 Each  15x10/40x7, 15x10/50x9
-abs

Meal 2
glutamine
rice cakes
protein shake
can of tuna/hummus


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Good luck Cyndi. Good looking Avi


Thanks I'm trying!  I am trying too...


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 12, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You'll acheive what ever goal you set out for Sapphy
> 
> ( I still say go for 140 )


maybe I will Luke...  once I get to 130...    
Do you know at one time I weighed 113 pounds!!  That is 13 pounds less than I weigh now.      I have never weighed more than I do right now my entire life!!!  I did way too much cardio!  I am soo happy I met GoPro, he changed my whole attitude.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Gary..

Well today We are working out and then cleaning... and food shopping.. then tonight we are dog sitting for my sister, hopefully going into her hot tub and drinking rum and coke.  Chris has to study a little too for school.  Tommorow is hot yoga and gym.. and then we spend some time with Chris's 95 year old grandma, who needs a little help.  She's so funny!! 
I am off from work on Monday... so I will probably get a pedicure and relax and read a book... not bad, huh???


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

Great lookin w/o!!! I'm off for the weekend (Thank GOD)


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 12, 2005)

Howdy Coach...


Looks like I packed weekend......

Have a great Valentines weekend (That's how I'm calling it)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy Valentines weekend, have a great one!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi there Tony and Angel!!

Happy Valentines day to both of you!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary..
> 
> Well today We are working out and then cleaning... and food shopping.. then tonight we are dog sitting for my sister, hopefully going into her hot tub and drinking rum and coke. Chris has to study a little too for school. Tommorow is hot yoga and gym.. and then we spend some time with Chris's 95 year old grandma, who needs a little help. She's so funny!!
> I am off from work on Monday... so I will probably get a pedicure and relax and read a book... not bad, huh???


Sounds like a busy weekend .  95 !!!!!  cool !!!!! 

Oh , I finally got my Mopar website back to running 99.9% ! 
Check out some of the cars I've had in the last 7-8 years  

http://www.nothingbutmopars.com/cars_previously_sold.htm

Have fun !


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 12, 2005)

G'luck Cyndi!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

*Sunday*

Meal 1
almonds
coffee

I am dog sitting at my sister's and there isn't too much to eat... I may have to be creative.

Hot Yoga today at noon!     
Back,butt and calves afterwards.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sounds like a busy weekend .  95 !!!!!  cool !!!!!
> 
> Oh , I finally got my Mopar website back to running 99.9% !
> Check out some of the cars I've had in the last 7-8 years
> ...


Cool website Gary!!  I liked the light green one the best!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

*Sunday Feb 13th*

OK my meals were horrible...  BUT what can ya do?  I was in a jam

Meal 1
cliff bar
Nat PB
coffee

Meal 2
granola bar
can of tuna

HOT YOGA 1 1/2 hours   

Meal 3
egg whites
pretzels... whole grain at least
glutamine

Back Butt calves
One arm row  50x6,50x6,60x5
WG seated pulley row 80x9,60x12,40x15
Stiff arm pulldowns/Underhand grip pulldowns 50x10/90x10,60x9/100x10
deadlifts 115x10,135x7,155x4
abduction/hyperextensions 105x16/18  105x16/16
standing calf 300x8,300x10
seated calf  115x12,100x16.. 45x50

Meal 4
glutamine
bcaas
rice cakes
protein shake

Meal 5
turkey w/ egg whites


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day !


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Morning Cyndi!  Tuna and granola bar eh?  QUite the combination  

Happy Valentines Day girlie :


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines Day !


HAppy Valentine's day to you too Sweetie!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Cyndi!  Tuna and granola bar eh?  QUite the combination
> 
> Happy Valentines Day girlie :


Oh man I know it was gross, but I wanted protein and the choices were ZILCHO!!     
Happy Valentine's day to you too!  Any plans??


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2005)

*Valentine's day*

Meal 1
almonds
protein shake
coffee
glutamine
bcaas

Meal 2
brown rice with salsa
protein shake   

Meal 3
brown rice with salsa
1 meatless soy patty (it was good!! ) 23 grams of protein too!  

Meal 4
egg whites
glutamine
bcaas

Meal 5
Chris's V day treat!!!
WINE!!!  and lotsa


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines day beautiful


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines day beautiful


HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh man I know it was gross, but I wanted protein and the choices were ZILCHO!!
> Happy Valentine's day to you too!  Any plans??



Nope, single this year so my son and I are going to make a special dinner and go thru his valentines from school   What about you and Chris?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2005)

Aww that sounds like fun to me!    

Well  I bought him a bottle of red wine, some red roses and dark chocolate...  HE is making ME a surprise dinner... so cute!!  I actually saw he bought cooking sherry.. how adorable is he????  Oh yeah I also bought some red candles.  OK I will brag a bit, look what he wrote me on the walls (we are painting)  see attached


----------



## Paynne (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines day Sapphy!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

awwwwwwwwww, that's so sweet!  How long have you two love birds been together?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines day Sapphy!


Happy Valentine' day to you too Paynne!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwwww, that's so sweet!  How long have you two love birds been together?


Yeah isn't he sweet??  We have been together..    .. almost exactly a year and a half.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day Gorgeous


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning Sapphy?  SO?? Details for us that had to celebrate Single Awareness Day (Jake's term) instead of Valentines Day!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 15, 2005)

HeHeHe... that's funny.  Well Chris made me a delicious tuna casserole and brought me roses and 2 tickets to see RENT!!!    

We drank wine and had a great time!!    

Here is a pic we took


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tuesday Feb 15*

Meal 1
glut
shredded wheat with skim/protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna w/hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken with veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake
almonds
some rice cakes...    bad idea
DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 4-6  30sx6,35sx4,30sx6
-WG BARBELL UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 5-7 45x7,45x7,45x7
-STANDING SIDE LATERAL...2 X 5-7  10 pddb x 7, 10 pddb x 7
-REVERSE PEC DECK...2 X 5-7  (I added these)  : D  30x7,30x7
-CG BENCH PRESS...3 X 4-6  65x6,70x6,75x5
-2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...2 X 5-7  40x7,40x7
-V BAR PRESSDOWN...2 X 5-7  60x5,50x7
-ABS
kneeling rope crunches 120x15
decline situps 2x15 with weighted ball

Meal 5
glut
the rest of the rice cakes
ground turkey with egg whites


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like a Great time!!! Good lookin couple, almost as good lookin as my wife and myself!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

W/O looks good. Keep it up!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 16, 2005)

Meal 1
glutamine
bagel
protein shake

Meal 2
can of tuna

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/veggies
brown rice

Meal 4 Pre WO
glutamine
protein shake
soy chips with hummus

QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 5-7  100x7,110x7,110x7
-SMITH SQUATS...3 X 4-6  135x5 (didnt go deep enough) 115x6,125x6   
-LEG PRESS...3 X 4-6  270x2   , 230x5,180x6    
-SINGLE LEG PRESS...2 X 5-7  50 +machine x7 x2
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 4-6  80x6x3
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 5-7 135x6x3
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 8-10 50x8x2
-LEG PRESS CALF...3 X 6-8 360x10x3
-STANDING CALF...2 X 6-8  300x8x2

Post WO
glutamine
bcaas
rice cakes
ground turkey 
egg whites


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> glutamine
> bagel
> protein shake
> ...


HMMMMMMM  working your strong points today I see !  

Hi Cyndi


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't really have any strong points...      I am a weakling...    .. OK I didn't HATE my LLCs or SLDs.    

Hi ya Gary!!   :


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I don't really have any strong points...   I am a weakling...   .. OK I didn't HATE my LLCs or SLDs.
> 
> Hi ya Gary!! :


Silly woman !  I was trying to say that these are your strong points: QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES, not so much your lifts . LOL


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning Cyndi


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Silly woman !  I was trying to say that these are your strong points: QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES, not so much your lifts . LOL


Thanks Gary BUT   

How are you???

Rest day today!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Cyndi


Hey V!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thursday*

Meal 1
glutamine
coffee
shredded wheat with skim milk and protein powder

Meal 2
protein shake
2 tbls nat PB

Meal 3
steamed chicken/w veggies
brown rice
1/2 low carb protein bar

Meal 4
glutamine
eggwhites/turkey sausage

Meal 5

REST DAY!!    legs and butt are sore!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> legs and butt are sore!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Happy Friday Cyndi


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2005)

YEAH!!  I know Iam so happy it's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

You too!  Any fun plans???


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2005)

Meal 1
glutamine
Kashi with skim milk/protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
1/2 avocado
1 can of tuna

Meal 3
grilled chicken over mixed green salad

Meal 4
glutamine
egg whites

Meal 5
6 tuna slabs on white rice


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello beautiful coach, still sore?

I am very sore...

I guess I was commiserating...a little late, but still commiserating... 

Bye...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2005)

have a great weekend !


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hello beautiful coach, still sore?
> 
> I am very sore...
> 
> ...


Hi Tony!!

Hmm let's see, yup I am a little sore still, but not as sore as I will be! 
Tough chest workout today!    
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> have a great weekend !


You too Gary!!   Enjoy!!  Are you off Monday?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2005)

Meal 1
glutamine
2 piece spelt bread w/ nat PB
protein shake
coffee


CHEST/BIS/ABS

-BENCH PRESS...4 X 4-6, 95x6,95x5,95x5,95x5
-INCLINE SMITH PRESS...4 X 4-6  55x6,65x5,65x4,65x4
-FLAT DUMBELL FLYE...2 X 5-7  15x7,15x7
-STRAIGHT BAR CABLE CURL...2 X 4-6  60x6,70x6
-PREACHER CURL (machine)...2 X 4-6  15 pd + machine x5, samex5
-ALTERNATING HAMMER CURL...2 X 5-7  15x7,15x5
-ABS
kneeling rope crunches 3x120x15
decline reverse crunches 3x10     
Cardio 35 minutes treadmill  

Meal 2
glutamine
egg whites/salsa/hummus   
rice cakes

Meal 3
protein bar

Meal 4
raw veggies
salad
roast beef

1 piece of Mom's bday cake


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 19, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You too Gary!! Enjoy!! Are you off Monday?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


aww.. you poor thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> aww.. you poor thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Cyndi ,

You sure can cheer a guy up


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thank you Cyndi ,
> 
> You sure can cheer a guy up


Anytime Hun!! You ALWAYS cheer me up!!

So did ya see??  I benched 95 for reps!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 20, 2005)

*Sunday*

Meal 1
almonds
2 pieces spelt toast with Nat PB
protein shake
coffee

LATS/LOWBACK/BUTT/CALVES

-DEADLIFT...4 X 4-6  135x6,145x6,155x6,165x4    NEW PR!!!
-UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...3 X 5-7 100X7,110x7,120x6
-WG SEATED ROW...3 X 5-7  70x5,60x7,60x7
-ONE ARM ROW...3 X 5-7  30x8,40x7,50x5
-ABDUCTION...2 X 10-12  135x10,135x10
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 10-12  40x12,50x10
-STANDING CALF...4 X 6-8  don't remember...     

Cardio 30 minutes treadmill 

Meal 2
glutamine
rice cakes
egg whites w/hummus and salsa


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Great Lookin W/O!!! Congrats on the new PR!!! :bounce:


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Anytime Hun!! You ALWAYS cheer me up!!
> 
> So did ya see?? I benched 95 for reps!!


Way to go Gorgeous    where's the pec pic ?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Morning Cyndi   How was your weekend??


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Cyndi   How was your weekend??


Morning V!!

Weekend was good!!  How about yours??


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 21, 2005)

*Monday*

Meal 1
glutamine
2 pieces spelt toast with nat PB
protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
1 1/2 soy burgers w/ salsa and hummus
soy chips

WO
Shoulders, Tris Abs
Rep Range week

cardio
25 min treadmill

Meal 3
egg whites w/ salsa
rice cakes

NAP   

Meal 4
ground turkey with tomato sauce


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning V!!
> 
> Weekend was good!!  How about yours??



Fantastic thanks, went to see Hide and Seek, I highly recommend it


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2005)

psssssssst ...


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey beautiful coach, 


Congrats on the 95 pounds...You are kicking some serious ass..... 

Oh yeah  (hi and bye)


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Tony!!

Thanks Sweetie!  I had some good PRs this weekend... bench, CG pulldowns, deadlifts.  I am an animal!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 21, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Tony!!
> 
> Thanks Sweetie! I had some good PRs this weekend... bench, CG pulldowns, deadlifts. I am an animal!!!!!!!!


THat is wonderful and it's really good to hear you (or in this case read) so happy....
You are an animal and I am very proud.....


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Fantastic thanks, went to see Hide and Seek, I highly recommend it



Never heard of it... actually, Chris and I live in a cocoon, no TV..    
We will rent it when it's out on DVD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> psssssssst ...


HEY NT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where have you been hiding?????


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

I recommend *Constantine*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

You're out-benching me Cyndi!!!  Good morning   Anything fun planned today?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey all!!  Busy yesterday.. got my hair cut a bit differently... and highlighted... anyway

TODAY 

Meal 1
kashi w/skim milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna w/ hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken with mixed veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake
2 tbls PB nat

Meal 5
egg whites w/ hummus and salsa

REST DAY


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhh, the rest days  Oh how I miss them


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 23, 2005)

yeah.. I am ready for bed NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 24, 2005)

*Thursday*

Meal 1
bagel 
protein shake

Meal 2
protein shake
tuna/hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/broccoli
brown rice

Meal 4
rice cakes

LEGS!!

Close stance smith squats 95x9,115x9,135x9  not heavy enough..
WS leg presses 140x12,140x12,140x10  +machine weight  
Leg extensions 45 pd platex15, 45x15,45x14  
Bench step ups with 10 pound weights in each hand  2 setsx20    
Butt blaster  20x25, 20x20    
SLDs 135x7,135x7,135x7
Lying leg curls 50x12,50x15,40x20
Standing calf drop set started at 300.. drop 20 pounds after 8 reps.. til 10 pound left.. 50 reps x 2 sets

Meal 5
rice cakes
turkey w/ egg whites    

This wo was brutal, I cried a little doing the butt blaster, by then my legs were jelly and I almost fell standing up.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> LEGS!!


I'm waiting!!!


----------



## mikah (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi girl! I dont get to this site too often but I just browsed through and saw your pics!
You look fabulous!
and very lean.
How tall are you BTW? I am trying to not do the low weight thing as much anymore because I dont think its necessary. Im only 5"3 but Im at 122 now and Im thinking 118 as a low weight. hmm dunno? You look great tho!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 24, 2005)

mikah said:
			
		

> Hi girl! I dont get to this site too often but I just browsed through and saw your pics!
> You look fabulous!
> and very lean.
> How tall are you BTW? I am trying to not do the low weight thing as much anymore because I dont think its necessary. Im only 5"3 but Im at 122 now and Im thinking 118 as a low weight. hmm dunno? You look great tho!


Hi Thanks for the compliments!!  I am 5'6 127 pounds right now... shooting for 130.  Yeha the whole weight thing is dumb... people always are shocked when I say I am trying to gain weight...    Stop by more often!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm waiting!!!


Please see my torture above!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Please see my torture above!!


Excellent W/O!!! I feel your pain  
Your definately movin some serious weight there 

Step ups used to make me feel like      When I used to Kick-Box, I did those constantly, and Oh yeah...........


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 25, 2005)

The weights were not really high.. but you know how rep range is !!    
I am def sore today!!!  OUCHIE!!!!

Stepups are killer... very cardio intensive too, dont ya think??
Have a great weekend Angel!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 25, 2005)

*Friday*

Meal 1
coffee
almonds kashi w/protein powder and skim milk

Meal 2
1 piece fresh tuna steak

Meal 3
grilled chicken with portobello mushrooms wrap

Meal 4
egg whites/salsa

Meal 5
grilled chicken with sun dried tomatoes and broccoli
spinach salad

Rest day!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> The weights were not really high.. but you know how rep range is !!
> I am def sore today!!!  OUCHIE!!!!
> 
> Stepups are killer... very cardio intensive too, dont ya think??
> Have a great weekend Angel!!


We didn't even use weights in Kick-boxing. We would step up and kick, down and repeat till mission accomplished, which was usually  

Sore is good right!!!  

You also have a GREAT weekend


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Morning Miss Cyndi  


What are you working today ?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 26, 2005)

Morning Gary!!  

Today was chest and bis!      See wo below!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 26, 2005)

*SAturday*

Meal 1
glutamine
natural peanut butter approx 2 tblsps
protein shake

CHEST AND BIS
Incline DB press..  30x9,30x8,30x7
Flat smith bench 65x10,65x10,65x10
Incline flyes 10x15,10x15
Pec dec 40x16,30x21..(too light.. but 40 was too heavy   )
Low cable curl  60x9,60x9
Incline DB curls 10x12,10x12
SA preacher curls 10x15,10x15

Drank a gatorade...  

Meal 2
glutamine
egg whites/salsa
brown rice

Meal 3
almonds
protein shake

Meal 4    I was starving and desperate!! 
protein bar 
soy chips

Meal 5
grilled chicken 
spinach


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> glutamine
> natural peanut butter approx 2 tblsps
> protein shake
> ...


I know it's a typo,  but Nice wo Cyndi


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Great W/O Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I know it's a typo,  but Nice wo Cyndi


   typo FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!  Thanks!!  My vein was popping!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great W/O Beautiful!!!


Thanks Angel!!  How is your weekend going??


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel!!  How is your weekend going??


Great, as usual!!! Any time away from work, and with my family is Heaven!!!
How 'bout yours???


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 27, 2005)

Same here!!  Nothing better than relaxing my my family!!! Chris has a cold though and feels sorta yucky..  I gave ahim a back tickle to help him sleep.. I think I fell asleep first.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Same here!!  Nothing better than relaxing my my family!!! Chris has a cold though and feels sorta yucky..  I gave ahim a back tickle to help him sleep.. I think I fell asleep first.


OMG!!! Thats just like my wife   She wants me to tickle her back for hours on end, but when it's my turn, she's done in about 5 minutes!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 27, 2005)

*Sunday*

Meal 1
glutamine
egg whites
2 pieces of spelt bread
coffee

LATS/LOWBACK/BUTT/CALVES

-CG SEATED CABLE ROW...3 X 7-9 90x9,90x9,90x9
-WG T-BAR ROW...3 X 10-12 45x12,45x12,45x12
-UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...2 X 13-15  80x15,80x15
-STIFF ARM PULLDOWN...2 X 16-20 50x20,50x20
-DEADLIFT...2 X 10-12  135x10,135x10
-HYPEREXTENSION...2 X 13-15  bodyweight x 15
-ABDUCTION...2 X 16-20  105x20,105x20
-STANDING CALF...1 X 16-20, 1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
220x20,260x15,280x12,300x9


Meal 2
glutamine
rice cakes
protein shake
egg whites

Meal 3
protein shake
peanut butter nat


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG!!! Thats just like my wife   She wants me to tickle her back for hours on end, but when it's my turn, she's done in about 5 minutes!!!


    I did it for more than 5 minutes....  I think.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I did it for more than 5 minutes....  I think.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

W/O looks Great Beautiful!!! How do you split your workouts? What days and what Bp?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> W/O looks Great Beautiful!!! How do you split your workouts? What days and what Bp?


Hey Angel!!

Tuesday Shoulders/tris/abs
Wednesday Legs (quads,hammies,butt,calves)
Saturday Chest/bis/abs
Sunday Back/butt/calves

All as per GP.. he hasn't changed my split in a while... which is fine with me!    

Hwo about you??  I doubt you work butt twice a week!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

No, do not do butt twice a week!!!
My split is based on a 3 day week, because of my obligations with my daughter (I'm not complaining by any means. She is my LIFE)
So anyway my W/O split is :
Monday-Back/Delts/Traps
Wednesday-Legs
Friday-Chest/Biceps/Triceps


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 28, 2005)

We do LEGS on the same day!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 28, 2005)

*monday*

meal 1
glutamine
almonds
kashi /w protein powder and skim
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake

Meal 3
steamed chicken with veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
egg whites/salsa

Meal 5


REST DAY!!
It's snowing and gross and Chris is SICK!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> We do LEGS on the same day!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Rest Day!!! I'm taking one (I'm sick too) and I feel like I'm cheating!!!  
Why is that??? 
Hope he gets better soon!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

morning Sapph darlin'


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

where's Cyndi and her workout ? xoxox


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> peanut butter nat




MMMMMmmmmMMmMmM.   

_(Penaut butter covered insects)_


Hi Sapphy!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> where's Cyndi and her workout ? xoxox


Here I am!  But no workout today.. Chris is sick and he whining like a little baby..    We will do shoulders and tris tommorow!    


Meal 1
kashi w/protein powder and H2O
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna with 1/2 avocado

Meal 3
oatmeal with tuna and other half avocado

Meal 4
protein shake
almonds

Meal 5
egg whites/salsa


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> kashi w/protein powder and H2O
> coffee
> 
> ...




Wow Sapphy, that's about enough food to keep my awake for 2 hours.  Tops.


You must have to take naps between sets in the gym 

How many calories are you consuming?

You should add some more PB insects!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

Gary >  

   Cyndi > "fill in the smilie"


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Wow Sapphy, that's about enough food to keep my awake for 2 hours.  Tops.
> 
> 
> You must have to take naps between sets in the gym
> ...



Didn't wo at all yesterday!      I don't know actually how many calories I consume, but I have gained weight 129 pounds last time I checked.   

what's a PB insect???


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

always nice to see you smile in your av 
gained weight ... that's a good thing for you, right?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> what's a PB insect???




You said you ate a PB nat.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> always nice to see you smile in your av
> gained weight ... that's a good thing for you, right?


Why thank you NT< I like YOUR smile too!!    

YUP!! It's a very good thing!! Maybe I will shoot for 135!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You said you ate a PB nat.


Ohhhh!!!  PB nat  I get it, but if it was an insect, it would be a Gnat!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ohhhh!!!  PB nat  I get it, but if it was an insect, it would be a Gnat!




   jerk.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1
glutamine
kashi w/ skim milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna

Meal 3
steamed chicken/veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
NAT PB    
protein shake


DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SUPERSET: INCLINE REAR LATERALS/SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH   8x10/25x10,8x10/25x10
-SUPERSET: SEATED SIDE LATERAL/WG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
8x10/60x10,8x10/60x10

-DROPSET: CABLE SIDE LATERAL (START WITH HANDLE BEHIND BUTT INSTEAD OF IN FRONT)...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8  10x10, 8x6 
-SUPERSET: STRAIGHT BAR PRESSDOWN/CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
60x10/65x9,60x10x65x8
-SUPERSET: UNDERHAND GRIP PRESSDOWN/TWO ARMS OVERHEAD DUMBELL
EXTENSION...1 X 10-12 EACH  60x10/30x10 
-DROPSET: DUMBELL KICKBACK...1 X 12-15, DROP, 6-8  10x15/8x8
-ABS
kneeling rope crunches/decline situps  120x15/15 x2 sets
machine crunches 50x15... drop 40x10 x 2 sets


Meal 5 Post Wo
glutamine
rice cakes
grilled chicken
spinach


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

> Meal 4
> NAT PB
> protein shake



You did that on purpose!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Shock week huh!!! Awesome W/O Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You did that on purpose!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Shock week huh!!! Awesome W/O Beautiful!!!


Yup!! Shock week!!  My weight s were low, but the WO was HARD!!    
Glad you are feeling a bit better!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yup!! Shock week!!  My weight s were low, but the WO was HARD!!
> Glad you are feeling a bit better!!


Looked hard and pretty intense  
Thank you!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

My beautiful coach, I have learned the hard way that the weights you lift do not a workout make....
If you workout hard and you are truly spent after, even if the weights weren't to your liking, it was a good workout.
Oh, and where I left off in my journal.  You are looking amazing.  I can see the difference from when I first saw your photos to the latest photos.  Truly a gorgeous body on a gorgeous personality....It's....Utopia........


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

wow Cyndi , that was a heck of a wo! Nice cg bench and rope crunches


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looked hard and pretty intense
> Thank you!!!


Yup.. it was pretty hard, especially those side cable laterals!!    
Chris has strep throat..


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 3, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> My beautiful coach, I have learned the hard way that the weights you lift do not a workout make....
> If you workout hard and you are truly spent after, even if the weights weren't to your liking, it was a good workout.
> Oh, and where I left off in my journal.  You are looking amazing.  I can see the difference from when I first saw your photos to the latest photos.  Truly a gorgeous body on a gorgeous personality....It's....Utopia........


You are right Tony, but I hate picking up those silver dumbells..     faggy gilr dumbells!    Laterals are hard for me.    

Why thank you Tony!!  I have gained a few pounds lately, I believe it's mostly muscle.  I HOPE!!  Can you really see a difference??  THANKS!  

I am doing legs tommorow.. because Baldie needed attention from his sweetie.   

THANK YOU AGAIN FOR YOUR SWEET WORDS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> wow Cyndi , that was a heck of a wo! Nice cg bench and rope crunches


THANK YOU Gary!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yup.. it was pretty hard, especially those side cable laterals!!
> Chris has strep throat..


That sucks!!! Does he have antibiotics? Hope he feels better soon. Being sick SUCKS!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 3, 2005)

YES, he is antibiotics... Thankfully.  He went to the doctor today, he is miserable.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

HAPPY FRIDAY Cyndi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     You and Chris have plans?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2005)

TGIF!!  Happy Friday to you too V!!

Yup we are going to NYC to Tavern on the Green for dinner and to see RENT on broadway!    

I hope he feel good enough to enjoy it!     

How about you??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2005)

Dear Miss Sapph ... if that is a recent pic of you in your av, the squats are working JUST FINE


----------



## Paynne (Mar 4, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am doing legs tommorow.. because Baldie needed attention from his sweetie.



Baldie!  I see you guys have pet nicknames


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> TGIF!!  Happy Friday to you too V!!
> 
> Yup we are going to NYC to Tavern on the Green for dinner and to see RENT on broadway!
> 
> ...



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, I've heard great things about Rent!! Bet you'll have a blast.  The girls and I are going to see Curse and I'm loading up the new MP3 player


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Dear Miss Sapph ... if that is a recent pic of you in your av, the squats are working JUST FINE


Yup it is a very recent pic, and thank you!!  I think I took it about a week ago!   NT!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Baldie!  I see you guys have pet nicknames


I have lots of pet names for Chris, not Baldie though, TONY calls him Baldie!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Happy Friday!


Happy Friday to you Luke!!  I love your sig, SO FUNNY!  Not PC but who cares??


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, I've heard great things about Rent!! Bet you'll have a blast.  The girls and I are going to see Curse and I'm loading up the new MP3 player


We actually saw it befoer and LOVED it!!  We listen to the CD all the time.  Sounds like you ahave a fun evening planned!!  Let me know how you like Curse.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2005)

*Friday*

Meal 1
2 pieces spelt toast with NAT PB
protein shake
glut
Bcaas

WO    
QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/FEET HIGH LEG PRESS...3 X 8-10 EACH 70x10/140+machinex10, 70x10/160+mx10,70x10/180+mx10
-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/HACK SQUATS...3 X 8-10 EACH 70x10/50+mx10,70x9/50+mx10,60x10/50=mx10    
-DROPSET: LEG EXTENSIONS...2 X 10-12, DROP, 4-6  90x12... 70x6
-SUPERSET: ABDUCTION/STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 15-20/8-10  
2x 105x20/115x10
-SUPERSET: LEG PRESS CALF/STANDING CALF...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: SEATED CALF...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8
dont fell like posting calf numbers, but it was heavy   


 

Meal 2
rice cakes
protein shake

Meal 3
green salad
cod fish w/ crab meat topping
red WINE 


saw RENT and loved it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 5, 2005)

*SAturday*

Meal 1
2 pieces spelt toast wit nat PB
egg whites
coffee


Chest/Bis /abs
Arms too tired to type...    

Meal 2
rice cakes
protein shake
cottage cheese
apple

Meal 3
opps


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice wo Cyndi  



> dont fell like posting calf numbers, but it was heavy


lazy butt !


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Cyndi
> 
> 
> lazy butt !


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 6, 2005)

*Sunday*

Meal 1
2 pieces spelt toast with PB
protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake
glutamine

WO
Back Butt calves
SS  Stiff arm pulldowns/CG pulldowns  60x10/100x10,60x10,100x9
Drop WG T-Bar Row  70x10...45x8,70x10...45x7
Drop Underhand grip seated row 80x12...50x7
SS Deadlift/Hyperextensions  155x8/12xbw  135x10/12xbw
Drop Abductions 120x15...95x10,120x13,95x8    
SS  Standing calf/seated calf  280x10/115x10 x2 sets
DS Single leg leg press calf    I think 110x12...100x8

Meal 3
rice cakes
protein shake


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 3
> opps





You're so funny


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 6, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You're so funny


Thanks.. sorta forgot to eat..    
Bad habit I have....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello Beautiful, just got back from the Classic. Hows Chris feelin? Nice lookin W/O


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks.. sorta forgot to eat..
> Bad habit I have....




I wish I had that one.  I'm tired of eating   I"m at around 3800 calories


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)

OMG, I could NEVER forget to eat OR get tired of eating  

How was your weekend Cyndi?  Is Chris feeling better?  SO???? How was Rent????


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Miss Sexy !!


Don't forget to eat !


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Good Morning Cyndi!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Sapphy


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Beautiful, just got back from the Classic. Hows Chris feelin? Nice lookin W/O


Thanks Angel!!  I am sore for sure!!  Chris is still feeling yucky, a bit better though.  How about you???    
How was the CLassic??


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Miss Sexy !!
> 
> 
> Don't forget to eat !


Evening MR Sexy!! 

I ate today I guess... 4 protein shakes...


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good Morning Cyndi!!


Good evening V!!   How's the hair looking?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 7, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Hi Sapphy


Hi Funny man!  WOW !!  That'a alot of calories!!  Hope you get to eat some brownies somewhere in there!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 7, 2005)

*Monday*

Meal 1
almonds
protein shake

Meal 2
kashi/with protein shake

Meal 3
protein shake    

Meal 4
grilled chicken salad    

Meal 5
Peanut Butter nat
protein shake

Meal 6
ground turkey
egg whites w/ tomato sauce

REST DAY! Power week starts tommorow!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Funny man!  WOW !!  That'a alot of calories!!  Hope you get to eat some brownies somewhere in there!




no brownies,   no bread! no pasta!  no bananas 

actually somebody bought brownies to work yesterday and left them on my desk, I went ape sh#t.  (i lost my cool   )


G'luck with POWER WEEK!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 7, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> no brownies,   no bread! no pasta!  no bananas
> 
> actually somebody bought brownies to work yesterday and left them on my desk, I went ape sh#t.  (i lost my cool   )
> 
> ...


WOW!! You are GOOD!!  I ate a BIG piece of ice cream cake last night.. it was my Mom's bday!!    
Very good disipline Luke!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> WOW!! You are GOOD!!  I ate a BIG piece of ice cream cake last night.. it was my Mom's bday!!
> Very good disipline Luke!!




I ate oatmeal at my dad's Bday party  

Thanks!  I think


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Diet's looking pretty good Cyndi   Have you weighed yourself recently?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel!!  I am sore for sure!!  Chris is still feeling yucky, a bit better though.  How about you???
> How was the CLassic??


Hope he gets better soon. The Classic was AWESOME, definately sparked a fire inside me!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Good morning Cyndi!  So if I keep squatting heavy will my butt look as toned as yours


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

> I ate a BIG piece of ice cream cake last night..


Damn I would do anything to eat a big piece of ice-cream cake. But knowing me I would eat the entire cake, and an entire container if ice-cream.  

Keep it up Cyndi!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Cyndi!  So if I keep squatting heavy will my butt look as toned as yours



zip it NT ...... zip it


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 8, 2005)

OMG Miss AVI......Do you enjoy giving us heart attacks with your new avi's or do you just want to make us feel blue???


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> zip it NT ...... zip it


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> OMG Miss AVI......Do you enjoy giving us heart attacks with your new avi's or do you just want to make us feel blue???


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Diet's looking pretty good Cyndi   Have you weighed yourself recently?


Yup.. I weighed myself at the gym tonight... 128 1/2   with clothes on.. BUT I always weigh myself with clothes on ... so I am gaining weight.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Cyndi!  So if I keep squatting heavy will my butt look as toned as yours


  COULD YOUR BUTT GET ANY MORE TONED????  YOU


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Damn I would do anything to eat a big piece of ice-cream cake. But knowing me I would eat the entire cake, and an entire container if ice-cream.
> 
> Keep it up Cyndi!



Hey Babe!!

It was my Mom's bday ... and I always eat a piece of someone's bday cake... if I love them, brings them good luck!!    AND it was


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr right back at ya!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> OMG Miss AVI......Do you enjoy giving us heart attacks with your new avi's or do you just want to make us feel blue???


Never would I want to make anyone blue.. especially YOU Tony!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


Hey there Angel face!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yup.. I weighed myself at the gym tonight... 128 1/2   with clothes on.. BUT I always weigh myself with clothes on ... so I am gaining weight.





WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Congrats


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Congrats


THANKS!!!  I was happy!!   
 I really LOVE your hair!!  It's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> THANKS!!! I was happy!!
> I really LOVE your hair!! It's absolutely beautiful!!


That's my daughter's hair, that's my daughter's hair.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Never would I want to make anyone blue.. especially YOU Tony!!!


Well then, that tiny little picture makes you look truly gorgeous, now, I am speechless, or maybe..... ...nope, nothing else I can say, still speechless


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2005)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
kashi with protein shake

Meal 2
protein bar    

Meal 3
turkey sandwich on rye with tomatos and mustard

Meal 4
protein shake
PB (natural)


Military shoulder press  65x6,70x6,75x5
side laterals 5x15,10x10,12x7
SS  Reverse pec deck/WG upright rows  30x10/45x10  30x10,45x9 (out of rr)
CG bench  70x6,75x6
overhead dumbell ext   30x12,40x7
DS  Straight bar pressdown  50x10x30x8 x2 sets

Kneeling rope crunches 100x15x3
reverse incline situps  15x3

Cardio 20 minutes walk on TM  

Post WO
Rice cakes


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> THANKS!!!  I was happy!!
> I really LOVE your hair!!  It's absolutely beautiful!!



Thanks Cyndi   I'm starting to get used to my 'skunk' streak on top now...especially now that the dye on my forehead has faded


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well then, that tiny little picture makes you look truly gorgeous, now, I am speechless, or maybe..... ...nope, nothing else I can say, still speechless


I am blushing...


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Cyndi   I'm starting to get used to my 'skunk' streak on top now...especially now that the dye on my forehead has faded


I know I hate that!!!  Ahhhh not that I dye my hair or anything!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> kashi with protein shake
> 
> Meal 2
> ...



Holy shit girl, you are pushing some serious weight now, I'm so impressed!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you really think so??  I always feel like such a fag lifting those silver "girl" weights doing side laterals!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Ya, but almost everyone feels like a wimp doing laterals with strict form, they are very hard and don't take much weight to grow (as long as your form is spot on and your concentric is slow)  You are pushing some weights heavier than I am!!  Hummm, I'll have to start working harder


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Beautiful, awesome w/o as usual!!! Still got legs tomorrow? I do, and POWER too


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

NICE Militaries!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yup.. I weighed myself at the gym tonight... 128 1/2  with clothes on.. BUT I always weigh myself with clothes on ... so I am gaining weight.


You weigh w/clothes on but take pics half naked/naked !! LOL   Works for me  

Morning Sexy !!!  Nice wo !  you are quite strong !


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

Morning Cyndi   Leg day eh?  Don't you just love it and hate it all at the same time?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Do you really think so??  I always feel like such a fag lifting those silver "girl" weights doing side laterals!



at least you're at the gym lifting the girl weights.  There are many who should be lifting those weights and are not.  It's not about the weight, but about making your muscles work during a workout.  Keep using good form and you'll see the weights going up slowly


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 9, 2005)

Yup.. today was leg day...   ....  and YUP V I hate and love it at the same time!!  

AND for the record (GARY), I weigh myself at the GYM, not at home, so I can't be nekkid.      I don't own a scale.  

My shoulders are sore today.. especially the rear delts.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 9, 2005)

*Wednesday*

MEal 1
kashi with protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
zone bar 
can of tuna

Meal 3
steamed chicken with veggies
avocado

Meal 4 pre WO
soy chips with hummus

LEGS

 -SMITH SQUATS...3 X 4-6  140x6,160x6,160x6
 -LEG PRESSES...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9   140x14,160x11,180x9
 -SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/BENCH STEP UPS...2 X 13-15 EACH  50x14/15 stepup with10 pd db in each hand x2
 -LYING LEG CURL...3 X 4-6  80x6,90x6,90x5
 -STIFF DEADLIFT...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12  115x15, 135x10
 -SUPERSET: ABDUCTION/BUTT BLASTER...2 X 16-20 EACH  105x16,20x16 x2
 -LEG PRESS CALF...2 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9, 1 X 4-6  alot
 -DROPSET: SEATED CALF...1 X 13-15, DROP, 6-8  alot  

Tough WO.. booty is sore already!!    


Meal 5 post wo 
rice cakes
glutamine
ground turkey with egg whites/turkey bacon all mixed


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Beautiful, awesome Leg W/O!!! Can't wait to see your weights


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 9, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> MEal 1
> kashi with protein powder
> coffee
> 
> ...


 Very impressive leg workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks even better than I thought before, your amazing!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 10, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Very impressive leg workout.


Thanks alot Maynard!!   My legs and glutes are feeling it today!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks even better than I thought before, your amazing!!!


Thanks Angel!!  Working on it!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thursday*

Meal 1
bagel
protein shake

Meal 2
can of tuna

Meal 3
steamed chicken mixed veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
almonds

Not feeling great, took a nap...    

Meal 5
glutmamine
turkey w/ egg whites



REST DAY!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel!!  Working on it!!


Doing a Darn FINE job too I must add


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Angel.... YOU TOO!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

ok , you are all rested now so give 'em hell today !!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Holy shit that's an awesome leg workout Cyndi , nice deads


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

morning/afternoon miss Sapph 

those leg workouts are doing as they are expected 

Ahh .... if we could only be Chris for a day.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ok , you are all rested now so give 'em hell today !!


  today is also rest day... TOMMOROW is chest and bis!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Holy shit that's an awesome leg workout Cyndi , nice deads


Why thank you....      My legs are still feeling it!!  Happy Pre birthday!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning/afternoon miss Sapph
> 
> those leg workouts are doing as they are expected
> 
> Ahh .... if we could only be Chris for a day.


Evening to YOU...  Mr NT!!   I am trying to build my wheels... slowly but surely!      and thanks for the compliment!
How is NT doing today???


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 12, 2005)

*Saturday*

Meal 1
almonds
coffee

Back to bed!    

Meal 2
2 pieces spelt toast w/ PB
Protein shake

WO
Flat DB press  35 pd dbsx6, 35x5, 35x6
Incline smith press 40x15,50x12,60x8
Cable cross overs 2 sets x30x12... drop 20x6
Barbell curls 45x6, 45x6
seated db curls 12x15,15x12 x 2 sets
preacher curl machine 40x12... drop 30x6 x 2 sets    
ab crunch machine 3 setsx80x15
decline situps 2 sets with 15 pound weights x12..drop bwx6
reverse incline crunches 2 setsx15 ..supersetted with decline situps 6 ONLY!! 

Meal 3
rice cakes
protein shake
glutamine

Meal 4
egg whites
salsa


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

"back to bed"    


AWESOME CURLS!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

My Goodness Beautiful, another Great W/O!!! And your avi's just keep gettin better each time. Your lookin dynamite, keep it up


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My Goodness Beautiful, another Great W/O!!! And your avi's just keep gettin better each time. Your lookin dynamite, keep it up


THANK YOU!!  I loved this wo!!  It rocked!!  You are the best!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice wo Pretty Lady !!



> Back to bed!


  Does that mean what I think it means  

What is the   for ?  Did they make you cry or were you dissapointed with your preacher drop sets ? They like good to me


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Pretty Lady !!
> 
> Does that mean what I think it means
> 
> What is the   for ?  Did they make you cry or were you dissapointed with your preacher drop sets ? They like good to me




Nope... Chris was racing..  I went back to SLEEP!    

The   was because they HURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  My bis are sore...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Nope... Chris was racing.. I went back to SLEEP!
> 
> The  was because they HURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My bis are sore...


LOL  Ok I'm on the same page with you now


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

Morning Cyndi


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL  Ok I'm on the same page with you now


  Getting ready to go to the gym now to do back, butt and calves!
How is your weekend going??  Any Zach time?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Cyndi


Morning Velvet!!  I am heading to your journal now!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey Beautiful, hows the weekend? Hows Chris, better?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Getting ready to go to the gym now to do back, butt and calves!
> How is your weekend going?? Any Zach time?


Weekend is pretty good, yup Zach is watching me type this !! I told him a pretty lady was asking about him


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Beautiful, hows the weekend? Hows Chris, better?


Hi there Muscles!!      Weekend was great, hung out with my nephews last night 3 and 2 years old, they love their Aunt Cinny.     AND Chris is feeling better, but not 100 % yet, def better though!!    Thanks for askin'


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Weekend is pretty good, yup Zach is watching me type this !! I told him a pretty lady was asking about him


Awww..  I love babies!!  I want to see more pics of Zach!!    I haven't seen any in a while!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

Sounds like a fun weekend  
Glad Chris is feelin better too


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Awww.. I love babies!! I want to see more pics of Zach!!  I haven't seen any in a while!


here's one just for you . Hope its ok if I'm in it . LOL


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> here's one just for you . Hope its ok if I'm in it . LOL


AWWW!!  WHAT A COUPLE OF CUTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 14, 2005)

*Monday*

Meal 1
kashi w/ protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna w/hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken and mixed veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake
2 tbls PB

Meal 5
turkey w/tomato sauce 
spinach

REST DAY!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll have a rest day tomorow  Really tired after this weekend   But thats what you get for playin huh!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'll have a rest day tomorow  Really tired after this weekend   But thats what you get for playin huh!!!


Ahh you deserved to play a bit!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 15, 2005)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
almonds
kashi w/ protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna w/ hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/ mixed veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake
rice cakes

WO  POWER WEEK!!  
DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SINGLE ARM DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 4-6  25x6,25x6,25x6
-WG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 5-7  60x7,70x7,80x7
-SEATED SIDE LATERAL...3 X 5-7  10x7,10x6,x10x6
-CG BENCH PRESS...3 X 4-6  70x6,75x6,95x5    
-STRAIGHT BAR PRESSDOWN...2 X 5-7  70x7,70x7
-SINGLE ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...2 X 5-7  15x6,15x5  tris were shot   
-ABS
kneeling rope crunches 3x120x15
incline reverse crunches 3xbwx10

PO workout 
rice cakes
glutamine

Meal 5
turkey bacon w/ egg whites

Cardio
25 minutes treadmill


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Beautiful, awesome w/o!!!   Legs tomorrow huh!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Beautiful, awesome w/o!!!   Legs tomorrow huh!!!


  You too right????  POWER legs...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You too right????  POWER legs...


  I have Rep Range though  
Good luck and I'll be seein your w/o tomorrow!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Incredible wo Cyndi  



> CG BENCH PRESS...3 X 4-6 70x6,75x6,95x5


Thats a 20 lb increase in a month !!!!!!!!  

And your cable crunches are heavy as mine   WOW !!!!

You and and Velvet are strong !!!!!  When I'm rich and famous I'm hiring you 2 as bodyguards  

congrats again, you are truly inspiring !  I love to wtch people improve , it just feeds their progress and other peoples as well .

keep it up girl


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I have Rep Range though
> Good luck and I'll be seein your w/o tomorrow!!!


Well I did it... power legs... not bad.. I felt pretty strong.      How did your leg wo go?  Any


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Incredible wo Cyndi
> 
> Thats a 20 lb increase in a month !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah I know I did really good with my close grips! I even surprised myself...   
I am sure Velvet would be just as happy to be your bodyguard as I would be... we ain't cheap though!!!    
I am very happy with my progress lately.  I attribute it to more food.   
Thanks for your sweet encouragement!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1
peanut butter
kashi w/ protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
tuna w/ hummus

Meal 3
turkey breast and sweet peppers on rye with mustard

Meal 4 pre wo
protein shake
peanut butter

QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 4-6  100x6,110x6,120x6 PR
-HACK SQUATS...3 X 4-6 70x6,90x6,100x6 +machine weight   
-FEET HIGH LEG PRESS...3 X 4-6  210x6,210x6,210x6 +mw
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 10-12  30x12,40x10
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 4-6  100x4,90x6,100x4 1/2    
-STIFF LEG DEADLIFT...3 X 4-6  135x6,135x6,135x6
-ABDUCTION...2 X 10-12  120x12, 120x12
-STANDING CALF...2 X 6-8  280x10,280x8
-SEATED CALF...2 X 6-8  115x8,115x10

PO WO
rice cakes

Meal 5


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Beautiful, AWESOME numbers there!!! Congrats on your PR too


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

WHOA!~  GREAT SLDL's


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Cyndi !!!!  Nice wo  

Do you take any supps ?  Diet looks great and you are doing incredible


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Beautiful, AWESOME numbers there!!! Congrats on your PR too


Thanks Michael.. love that name..      I actually surpised myself with that 120 pounds leg extension.. it felt too easy.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> WHOA!~  GREAT SLDL's


Why thank you Luke!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cyndi !!!!  Nice wo
> 
> Do you take any supps ?  Diet looks great and you are doing incredible


I take glutamine and if remember... Bcaas, that is it!    THANK YOU!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2005)

morning Miss Sapph 

How is Chris' Ironman training coming along?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

G'morning Sapphy


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Michael.. love that name..      I actually surpised myself with that 120 pounds leg extension.. it felt too easy.


Thank you Beautiful, I appreciate that!!! 120.........*EASY* ......


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

HAPPY FRIDAY CYNDI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Miss Sapph
> 
> How is Chris' Ironman training coming along?


Hi NT!!

Chris had the flu for the last three weeks sooo, he kinda slowed down, but he ran 10 miles and is biking 100s this weekend!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> G'morning Sapphy


Hi Luke!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> HAPPY FRIDAY CYNDI!!!!!!!!!!!


YEAH!!  Happy Friday to you Jenni!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful. Thank GOD for the weekends, right!!! Had one of the longest weeks in history. But it's over now   How are you doin?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Angel!

I was busy all weekend so I haven't posted at all in my journal, my sis had a St Patty's party on Sat and I went to get a  massage and facial this pm.. of course we worked out both yesterday and this am...    
yesterday was

BENCH PRESS 100X4, 95X6,95X6
INCLINE DB PRESS 30sX7,30sX7,30sX6
FLAT FLYES 20sX6,20sX6,20sX6

BARBELL CURLS 45X6,45X6
SEATED DB CURLS 15X8,20X6
HAMMER CURL MACHINE 40X6,45X5,40X6

TODAY WAS 
LATS/LWBACK/BUTT/CALVES

-WG T-BAR ROW... 70X6,70X6,70X6
-CG SEATED ROW...90X6,90X6,90X6
-UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...110X6,120X6,120X5
-DEADLIFT...145X6,165X6,175X4 PR!!     
-BUTT BLASTER...3 X 8-10 50X8,50X8
-LEG PRESS CALF RAISE...3 X 6-8  300X10,300X10   
-STANDING CALF...2 X 6-8  320X8,320X8

ABS
 I forget numbers.. but I did em!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

Cyndi ,

Nice wo's !!!  100 lb bench !!! 175 lb deadlift!!! I am truly impressed


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Good Lookin W/O's there Beautiful!!! very Impressive


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

Cyndi ,

Where have you been hiding ?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

I hope she's ok :/


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello Beautiful, everything alright?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Guys!!!!    
I am fine!  Just so busy...  I have been taking a class in NYC and not getting home til 7, then gym... then eat... then bed.    
BUT next week I am back on my regular schedule!

How are you guys??


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Pretty Lady  


Hoppy easter


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Fine, have a great weekend Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks you , HAPPY EASTER to both of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

May your weekend be GREAT!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2005)

*Saturday*

Meal 1
Protein shake
2 pieces spelt toast with PB
coffee

WO
CHEST/BIS/ABS

-INCLINE PRESS...3 X 7-9  65x9,70x8,75x8
-INCLINE FLYE...2 X 10-12  15pd dbsx10 x2 sets
-SMITH BENCH PRESS...3 X 13-15 50x15,55x14,55x13
-CABLE CROSSOVER...2 X 16-20  30x20,30x25  out of rep range   
-PREACHER CURL machine...2 X 7-9  20x10,25x9  
-INCLINE DUMBELL CURL (SET INCLINE ABOUT 70 DEGREES)...2 X 10-12  15pd dbsx10x 2 sets
-SINGLE ARM CABLE CURL...2 X 13-15  20x15,20x15
-ABS
kneeling rope crunches 120x18,120x15,120x15
reverse incline crunches 3 setsx15
crunch machine 40x25,40x25,40x25

Meal 2
rice cakes
grilled chicken with salsa and hummus


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey Beautiful!!! Good Lookin W/O there


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Angel!  I LOVE chest!! It's my favorite!!  Who needs plastice surgery when you have GP as a trainer???  My bust size has increased and brought me up one cup size!!     

here is today's wo

LATS/LWBACK/BUTT/CALVES

-WG T-BAR ROW...3 X 7-9
-UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...3 X 10-12
-CG SEATED PULLY ROW...2 X 13-15
-ONE ARM ROW...2 X 16-20
-ABDUCTION...2 X 13-15
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 10-12
-HYPEREXTENSION...2 X 16-20
-SEATED CALF...1 X 16-20, 1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9

No deadlifts...    

How are YOU???


----------



## LW83 (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy Easter


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel! I LOVE chest!! It's my favorite!! Who needs plastice surgery when you have GP as a trainer??? My bust size has increased and brought me up one cup size!!


Cyndi , 
as a potential Team MoFo member you must know that you can not make such claims without proper evidence .


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 28, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Happy Easter


Hey Luke!  CUTE BUNNY!!!    How was your Easter??  I got lotsa chocolate.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cyndi ,
> as a potential Team MoFo member you must know that you can not make such claims without proper evidence .


You can take my word for it!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 28, 2005)

*Monday*

Meal 1
protein shake
1 tbls almond butter

Meal 2
oatmeal 
protein shake

Meal 3
roast beef sandwich   

Meal 4
ff cottage cheese w/ salsa

Meal 5
grilled chicken w/guacomole

REST DAY!!

Shock week starts tommorow!!


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 28, 2005)

I just wanted to drop in and say the gallery looks amazing. You look incredible!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You can take my word for it!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh Man................. SHOCK week!!!

 Go get 'em Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 29, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I just wanted to drop in and say the gallery looks amazing. You look incredible!


WOW!! Spitfire!  How have you been???    
Thanks hun!!   Stop by more often!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh Man................. SHOCK week!!!
> 
> Go get 'em Beautiful!!!


Yup.. it was a tough one   

DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SUPERSET: STANDING SIDE LATERAL/SEATED MILITARY PRESS...2 X 8-10 
EACH  8x10/45x10,8x10,45x10
-SUPERSET: CABLE UPRIGHT ROW/REVERSE PEC DECK...2 X 8-10 EACH
45x10/30X10,45X10/30X10
-DROPSET: SINGLE ARM CABLE SIDE LATERAL...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
couldn't do a drop cause I could only do the lightest weight so I did 10x10 switch arm 10x10 switch back 10x8 switch again 10x8 no rest
-SUPERSET: STRAIGHT BAR PRESSDOWN/CG SMITH BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 
EACH   60x10/65x10,60x10/65x10
-SUPERSET: UNDERHAND GRIP PRESSDOWN/2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...1x8-10 EACH  60x10/30x10
-DROPSET: SINGLE ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
15x10... drop 10x6     
-ABS


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 29, 2005)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
protein shake w/ almond butter
coffee

Meal 2
oatmeal with tuna/hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/mixed veggies
brown rice

Meal 4  PRE WO
almond butter
protein shake

WO  see above with 30 minutes cardio afterwards

Meal 5 POST WO
rice cakes
ground turkey and egg whites in tomato sauce


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Beautiful!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

Cyndi,

You're wo's are incredible   You are one determined lady


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks so much Michael and Gary!   I am determined!!  I am getting bigger too, slowly...      I am also trying to tighten up a bit for my bikini.. Cancun in 4 weeks!!    sooo..  I am adding a fat burner and 4 days of cardio, 30 minute sessions.  Diet is staying the same, I don't want to lose muscle. 

LEGS SHOCK TODAY!!  

SUPERSET:ABDUCTION/FEET HIGH LEG PRESS...2 X 16-20/8-10  105x20/180x10, 105x20/180x10
SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/HACK SQUATS...2 X 8-10 EACH
75x9/90x8,75x8/90x10
DROPSET: SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8
50x9 drop 30x7 x2 sets
SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/STIFF DB DEADLIFT...2 X 8-10 EACH
70x10/45 dbs 90 totalx10 x2 sets
-DROPSET: BUTT BLASTER...2 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8
40x10 drop 20x8
40x8 drop 20x6
SUPERSET: STANDING CALF/SEATED CALF...2 X 10-12 EACH
320x10/80x10 x2

Cardio 30 treadmill


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

AWESOME w/o there Beautiful!!! Did I read bikini? I believe some 

 are in order!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Michael and Gary!  I am determined!! I am getting bigger too, slowly...  I am also trying to tighten up a bit for my bikini.. Cancun in 4 weeks!!  sooo.. I am adding a fat burner and 4 days of cardio, 30 minute sessions. Diet is staying the same, I don't want to lose muscle.
> 
> LEGS SHOCK TODAY!!
> 
> ...


Damn , another super wo !   Well you will be the best looking woman in Cancun


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi guys!!

I will def take pics in Cancun!!  I was nice and sore today!!    
Diet was clean too, hard...  darn it!  Too much yummy snacks around all the time!   

Meal 1
protein shake
Nat PB

Meal 2
brown rice w/tuna and hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/mixed veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake
nat PB

Meal 5
turkey bacon
egg whites

REST DAY!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 1, 2005)

*Friday*

Meal 1
protein shake
nat PB

Meal 2
tuna mixed w/hummus and brown rice

Meal 3
grilled chicken salad with balsamic vinegar

Meal 4
nat PB  
an hour later....
cottage cheese

Meal 5


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Sexy !


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello Beautiful!!! Have fun in Cancun!!! I assume Chris is feeling better now   Have a BLAST!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey sweetie!  Chris is feeling better...   thanks!!

I have 3 weeks til Cancun...    I can't wait!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2005)

TODAY 's WO

CHEST/BIS/ABS

-INCLINE FLYE/BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: SMITH INCLINE PRESS...2 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6
-DROPSET: CABLE CROSSOVER...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: SEATED INCLINE DUMBELL CURL/PREACHER CURL...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: LOW CABLE CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-DROPSET: HAMMER CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-ABS


----------



## LW83 (Apr 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I have 3 weeks til Cancun...    I can't wait!!



Do you have room in your suitcase for 'me' ?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Do you have room in your suitcase for 'me' ?


ABSOLUTELY!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2005)

Meal 1
2 pieces spelt toast wit Nat PB
protein shake

CHEST/BIS/ABS

-INCLINE FLYE/BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH  15 pd DBsx10/75x10,15x10/75x8
-DROPSET: SMITH INCLINE PRESS...2 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6 65x8...35x8,55x10...35x8
-DROPSET: CABLE CROSSOVER...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8 40x10....30x8
-SUPERSET: SEATED INCLINE DUMBELL CURL/PREACHER CURL...2 X 8-10 EACH
15 pd DBx10/30x10,15x8/30x10
-DROPSET: LOW CABLE CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8  50x8....30x6
-DROPSET: HAMMER CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8  15x8...10x6
-ABS
Kneeling rope crunches/decline situps 120x15/12 x 2 sets
Incline leg raises/decline situps  12/10 x 2 sets
drop set crunch machine  60x15... 40x10...30x10...20x10

Cardio 30 minutes treadmill 

Meal 2
rice cakes
protein shake


Meal 3
Protein shake

Meal 4
St Peter fish with marinara sauce
BIG salad
1 glass red wine


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 3, 2005)

Meal 1
2 pieces spelt toast with Nat PB
protein shake

WO
LATS/LOWBACK/BUTT/CALVES

-SUPERSET: WG PULLDOWN/WG LOW CABLE BENT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: UNDERHAND GRIP SEATED PULLY ROW/CG T-BAR ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: STRAIGT ARM PULLDOWN...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: HYPEREXTENSION/DEADLIFT...2 X 12-15/8-10
-DROPSET: ABDUCTION...2 X 12-15, DROP, 8-10
-SUPERSET: STANDING CALF/SEATED CALF...2 X 10-12 EACH
-DROPSET: LEG PRESS CALF...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8


Meal 2


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice wo Cyndi !  


Drop set crunches !!!!  You beast !!  Sexy beast that is !


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Cyndi !
> 
> 
> Drop set crunches !!!!  You beast !!  Sexy beast that is !


Thanks Gary!!  I do not feel very sexy right now.. I have tuffy nose and a head cold!  AHHHHCHOOOO!!!  My throat hurts too.   
BUT I am a beast SOOOOO  I will workout hard anyway!!     

How is the new cutie pie grandchild??


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary!! I do not feel very sexy right now.. I have tuffy nose and a head cold! AHHHHCHOOOO!!! My throat hurts too.
> BUT I am a beast SOOOOO I will workout hard anyway!!
> 
> How is the new cutie pie grandchild??


Sorry to hear that you aren't feeling to good    Better take care so you are not sick when it comes time for cancun .

Braden is doing great and Zach spent the night last night. Won't that be an adventure when both of them are here at the same time !!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 4, 2005)

I am starting to feel better already!    Thanks!

That sounds like a blast.. having BOTH little guys for a sleepover!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 4, 2005)

*Monday*

The weekend wos were tough.. I am sore all over, especially bis and back!   needed this rest day!    

Meal 1
protein shake
kashi/skim milk

Meal 2
tuna/hummus

Meal 3
steamed chciken/veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake
almonds

Meal 5


Started taking a fat burner and bumped up cardio to 4 days a week...  tightening up I hope.... trying to not lose muscle.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

Evening Beautiful, I see your starting to feel better, Good!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Evening Beautiful, I see your starting to feel better, Good!!!


Evening to you Handsome!    Yup I do feel better!  How are you?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah !!!!!  Cyndi is feeling better !!! 
What fat burner are you using ? I've tried a few and they all have worked  ( for like 2 weeks . LOL ) Guess my body adapts to them .


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey babe a new journal..... Good stuff  Are you still training with Eric??
Lookin forward to catching up with you


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Evening to you Handsome!    Yup I do feel better!  How are you?


Me, Handsome???.................. I'm doin much better now!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah !!!!!  Cyndi is feeling better !!!
> What fat burner are you using ? I've tried a few and they all have worked  ( for like 2 weeks . LOL ) Guess my body adapts to them .


Hi Gary Sweetie!  
I am using Clenbutrex by VPX...  it's only been a couple of days.  I don't know if it will help me burn fat BUT it does give me a buzz!   
I am eating the same though... so I doubt I will lose much.  I dont want to lose any muscle at all!  Join the club right???


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey babe a new journal..... Good stuff  Are you still training with Eric??
> Lookin forward to catching up with you


Hey Back Hottie!  Yup I am still training with Eric... I wouldn't know what I would do without him.  How about you , are you still training with him?
What ya been up to down there???      Have you spoken to J'Bo??  I miss her!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Me, Handsome???.................. I'm doin much better now!!!


OF COURSE YOU!!  You are very handsome SILLY!!!!  Thanks for the flowers!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2005)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
protein shake
coffee
fat burner

Meal 2
bagel with tomatoes

Meal 3
steamed chicken/mixed veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake
nat PB
fat burner

Meal 5
turkey bacon (all nat)
egg whites

Chris was cramming all night for a test so we postponed our Shoulder and tri wo til tommorow.  He is exhausted.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 5, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Back Hottie!  Yup I am still training with Eric... I wouldn't know what I would do without him.  How about you , are you still training with him?
> What ya been up to down there???      Have you spoken to J'Bo??  I miss her!!!!


No i can't train with him all the time, i get charged double because of the exchange rate... Although he cut me a great deal because of that. He is a FULL legend!! 
Damn i forgot... Jen sent me a PM and i need to reply... i am so slack.....
Training very hard babe... gotta win big this year and i know it's gonna take all my effort


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Beautiful, hows it goin today?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

oh Cyndiiiiiiiiii !!!  Where are youuuuuuuuuu ??!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 9, 2005)

I am right here!!  
I have been lazy in my journal but not working out!!!!
 Today's WO

CHEST/BIS/ABS

-FLAT DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 4-6
40sx6,40sx6,40sx6 
-INCLINE FLYE...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
15sx15,20sx10,25sx7
-SUPERSET: INCLINE SMITH PRESS/PEC DECK...2 X 8-10 EACH
45x10/50X10, 55X10/50X8

-STANDING ALTERNATING DUMBELL CURL...2 X 4-6
20sx6,20sx6
-PREACHER CURL MACHINE...1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
25x10,30x8
-SUPERSET: HAMMER CURL/BARBELL CURL...1 X 8-10 EACH
12sx10/35x10 12sx10/35x9  THIS WAS PAINFUL!!!!   
-ABS
seated rope crunches 60x15x3 sets
kneeling rope crunches 120x12x3
incline reverse crunches bwx12x3
dropset ab machine 50x12,40x15,30x30


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there Beautiful!!! Hows the weekend goin? I bet your getting pretty excited about Cancun huh, When do ya leave?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o there Beautiful!!! Hows the weekend goin? I bet your getting pretty excited about Cancun huh, When do ya leave?


yeh , what Angel said !   I FORGOT ABOUT cANCUN !!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey Angel and Gary!  

Thanks, I was happy with my db presses, 40 pounders are heavy for me!!    I am sooo sore today, chest hurts to the touch.    

Weekend was great!!  The weather is beautiful today, sunny and warm!!!  THANK GOD Spring is finally here.    

Good wo considering I had a bit too much wine last night..   

LATS/LOWBACK/BUTT/CALVES

-ONE ARM ROW...3 X 4-6  50x6,60x6,60x6
-CG SEATED ROW...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9  80x15, 80x12,90x9
-SUPERSET: WG PULLDOWN BEHIND NECK/UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...2 X 8-10 EACH   80x10/90x9  80x10/80x10
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 8-10  50x8, 60x7  too heavy   
-ABDUCTION...3 X 16-20 120x16, 105,18, 90x20 
-DROPSET: HYPEREXTENSIONS HOLDING 25 LB PLATE ON CHEST...2 X MAX, DROP WT., MAX  10.. drop 10, 10 drop 10
-STANDING CALF...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9  240x15,260x12,280x10
-DROPSET: SEATED CALF...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8  125x10...drop 100x8 x 2 sets


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey Beautiful, Dynamite w/o there I must say!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice wo Cyndi  


Really nice 1 arm rows


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Cyndi
> 
> 
> Really nice 1 arm rows


Thanks Gary and Michael!  Today was a rest day.. tommorow is power shoulders and tris!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Gorgeous !  It's very difficult to read your journal when you have an avi like that !  HOT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Gary!!  Aww Thanks Sweetie!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2005)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
protein shake
1 ww english muffin w/ rf nat PB
coffee

Meal 2
4 egg whites

Meal 3
grilled chicken and hummus w/ green salad
5 grapes   

Meal 4
ff cottage cheese
all nat soy/flax chips


WO POWER 
 DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 4-6 35sx6,35x6,35x4
-CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 5-7  60x8,70x7
-SINGLE ARM SIDE LATERAL...3 X 5-7 10x7,12x6,12x6
-CG SMITH BENCH PRESS...3 X 4-6 85x6,95x5,95x5
-V-BAR PRESSDOWN...2 X 5-7 80x7,80x7
-OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...2 X 5-7  30x7,40x6
-ABS

Post wo
glutamine
soy chips 
grilled chicken
guacomole

30 minute treadmill

I am doing legs tommorow so I eat a bit more today and tommorow.   yeah, that's it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Gorgeous !  It's very difficult to read your journal when you have an avi like that !  HOT !!!!!!!!


   Excellent point there Gary!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent point there Gary!!!


Thanks you two.. I do not like the pic too much, but thanks again!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Beautiful!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

CG bench looking strong Cyndi


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

SexySapph said:
			
		

> WO POWER
> DELTS/TRIS/ABS
> 
> -SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 4-6 35sx6,35x6,35x4
> ...


Looks to me like you need to put all your w8's up a notch babe 
eg  seated db press: you coulda gone heavier first set, done 4, then gone to 35 for the 6


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks you two.. I do not like the pic too much, but thanks again!!



I'm sure I could take a great pic 

You're really kicking the weights out well Miss Sapph!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 13, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Looks to me like you need to put all your w8's up a notch babe
> eg  seated db press: you coulda gone heavier first set, done 4, then gone to 35 for the 6


Ya know Rissy YOU ARE RIGHT!!!  Next power week I will do that!  I promise!!!!  Thanks.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> CG bench looking strong Cyndi


Thanks Gary.. I was happy with it... I guess...  I can always do better though!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm sure I could take a great pic
> 
> You're really kicking the weights out well Miss Sapph!


I am sure you could NT.. I like your AVI, very cool.  

AND Thanks Babe!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 13, 2005)

*Wednesday POWER LEGS*

Meal 1
glutamine
protein shake
ww english muffin w/ hummus
coffee

Meal 2
protein bar
can of tuna w/hummus
(I WAS SOO HUNGRY)

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake
almonds
glutamine

LEGS
QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-LEG PRESS...3 X 4-6 250x6,250x6,250x5+machine weight 
-SMITH SQUATS...3 X 4-6  135x6,185x5,185x5
-LEG EXTENSION...2 X 5-7 100x8,110x7
-SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...2 X 5-7  50x7,50x5 each leg
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 4-6 90x6,90x5,90x4
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 5-7 135x6,155x5,155x5
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 8-10 50x8,50x8 each leg
-STANDING CALF...3 X 6-8 320x8,340x7
-SINGLE LEG LEG PRESS CALF...2 X 6-8  200x8,200x8

Cardio 30 minutes treadmill

Meal 5
glutamine
rice cakes
chicken sausage
egg whites


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

Holy cow, your wheels are gonna be hurtin, GREAT w/o there Beautiful!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

Cyndi leg presses more than me    


Good job Gorgeous


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Holy cow, your wheels are gonna be hurtin, GREAT w/o there Beautiful!!!


They are hurtin already!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cyndi leg presses more than me
> 
> 
> Good job Gorgeous



Aww my poor baby...     I doubt it!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 13, 2005)

Hows that!?!?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Aww my poor baby...   I doubt it!!


  Me : 2 sets of 220 x 10
....You : LEG PRESS...3 X 4-6 250x6,250x6,250x5+machine weight


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Hello!!*

Hey Cyndi...I have been lurking around for a while, and thought I would jump in and say that your squats are VERY impressive   Keep it up!!  BILLIE


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hows that!?!?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Me : 2 sets of 220 x 10
> ....You : LEG PRESS...3 X 4-6 250x6,250x6,250x5+machine weight


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hey Cyndi...I have been lurking around for a while, and thought I would jump in and say that your squats are VERY impressive   Keep it up!!  BILLIE


Hi Billie!!

Thank you very much!! I appreciate it!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey gorgeous, looks like your on your way to 130 with the strength you have. You better start eating more though (dont tell GP i said that)


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey J!!!

Do you really think I need to eat more?? Chris thinks I eat like a pig now.  He just said "No kidding"


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2005)

*Friday*

Meal 1
almonds
glutamine
ww english muffin w/hummus
protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna

Meal 3
grilled chicken on BIG green salad with lots of veggie
balsamic vinegar

Meal 4
protein shake
almonds

Meal 5
grilled chicken
guacomole and salsa


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2005)

How is the Ironman training for Chris coming along?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> How is the Ironman training for Chris coming along?


I just asked him AND he told me to tell you that he is an ANIMAL!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello Beautiful, hows the wekend goin? Your Avi's just keep getting better!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Beautiful, hows the wekend goin? Your Avi's just keep getting better!!!


Hey Angel!    weekend is going good, I just wrecked my chest and bis...  
I am disgusted with my benching I cannnot go heavier than 95 pounds, I tried 100 today and got stuck.      Of course Chris spotted me and just helped a little but it's so frustrating!!!!!!  I did well with bis though.

And thanks about the AVI!  
How is your weekend???


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2005)

*Saturday*

Meal 1
glutamine
protein shake
2 pieces spelt toast with nat PB


CHEST/BIS/ABS

-BENCH PRESS...4 X 4-6  100x3  ,95x5,95x4,95x4
-INCLINE PRESS...3 X 4-6  used DBs  30sx5,30sx5,30sx5
-INCLINE FLYE...3 X 5-7 20sx5,15sx7,15x7
-BARBELL CURL...2 X 4-6  45x6,50x5
-SEATED ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL...2 X 4-6  20sx5,20sx4
-SINGLE ARM DUMBELL PREACHER CURL...2 X 5-7  15x7,15x7 
-ABS
kneeling rope crunches
decline situps with weighted ball

Treadmill 35 minutes

Meal 2
glutamine
bcaas
rice cakes
egg whites with salsa

Meal 3
ff cottage cheese

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey Cyndi   

Have you talked to your coach about your bench ? Maybe you should stop flat bench for awhile and attack your chest from some different angles with some different exercises ?  
Wow !! The "attack your chest " statement sounds like fun


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey birthday boy!!  

Actually I have spoken to Eric and he gets annoyed at me, he thinks I shouldn't worry about the weight I use, that it's all about the bod and making it look the best it can be... NOT about who can bench the most.      Which I suppose is true..  I mean I guess if I gained 50 pounds I could bench more but look worse.  I still get frustrated in any case.. I feel liek I am getting stronger but benching is my enemy.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey birthday boy!!
> 
> Actually I have spoken to Eric and he gets annoyed at me, he thinks I shouldn't worry about the weight I use, that it's all about the bod and making it look the best it can be... NOT about who can bench the most.  Which I suppose is true.. I mean I guess if I gained 50 pounds I could bench more but look worse. I still get frustrated in any case.. I feel liek I am getting stronger but benching is my enemy.


Yes < I agree that it doesn't matter how much you lift as long as you are growing but you have to have strength goals too, don't you ? LOL  But whatever you decide is great with me . i just want to see you be the best Cyndi you can be


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yes < I agree that it doesn't matter how much you lift as long as you are growing but you have to have strength goals too, don't you ? LOL  But whatever you decide is great with me . i just want to see you be the best Cyndi you can be


ME TOO!!!  I emailed Eric again and complained... I will let you know what he says.      I did well with bis.. went up to 50 pounds for bb curls.  I was happy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey there Saph! Looking good in here. I understand what Eric is saying and he's right, but IMO if you start to stagnate in weight then THAT has to be affecting your body somehow. If your building muscle your weights will go up  But I think your doing a great job


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey Rocco!  

Well Eric told me I just had a bad day and he is probably right.  I think I will just try it again NEXT power week!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 17, 2005)

I had a PR with deadlifts today!!  185 pounds for 4 reps!!  I know I could have done 200 for maybe 2 good reps!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I had a PR with deadlifts today!! 185 pounds for 4 reps!! I know I could have done 200 for maybe 2 good reps!!!!


WOHOOOOO !!  thats the way to do it Cyndi


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I had a PR with deadlifts today!!  185 pounds for 4 reps!!  I know I could have done 200 for maybe 2 good reps!!!!




 Congrats, awesome job!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks guys!!  I was very happy!!  My PC is acting up...  I can only do a quick reply.  I will fix it and come back online....  tommorow??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay Beautiful!!! Have a great night!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2005)

OK well my PC is OK now..  

Meal 1
glutamine
ww english muffin with tuna and hummus
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake
2 tblsp PB

Meal 3
Protein bar  (I had to think quick I was getting my hair highlighted)

Meal 4
glutamine
ww english muffin with tuna and hummus


DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-INCLINE REAR LATERAL...2 X 16-20  2x20x5 pounders (ouch)
-SEATED SIDE LATERAL...2 X 13-15  2x15x 8 pounders (ouch again)
-MILITARY PRESS...2 X 10-12  55x10, 55x10
-CABLE WG UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 7-9  70x9,80x8
-ROPE PRESSDOWN...2 X 13-15  60x13,50x15
-CG SMITH BENCH PRESS...2 X 10-12 65x10,65x10
-2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION...2 X 7-9  40x7,40x7
-ABS
ab crunch machine 3 sets
hanging leg raises 3 sets

Cardio 20 minutes walk on treadmill... my toe ring was hurting me.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Beautiful, W/o looks pretty intense!!! How are you doin?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice wo Sexy ! 
How did you really feel about the incline rear laterals ?  LOL  I am going to do them somewhere when I start P/RR/S again ,



> my toe ring was hurting me.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Beautiful, W/o looks pretty intense!!! How are you doin?


Hi Handsome!!  WO was pretty tough... my shoulders are shot.   
I am goooood, going to Cancun on Friday!!      How about you??


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Sexy !
> How did you really feel about the incline rear laterals ?  LOL  I am going to do them somewhere when I start P/RR/S again ,


Thanks Hot stuff...   
The rear laterals were tough because the rep range was so high, I like them usually.

It wasn't funny about my toe ring...    















OK yes it was!!!     
How are you??


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Hot stuff...
> The rear laterals were tough because the rep range was so high, I like them usually.
> 
> It wasn't funny about my toe ring...
> ...


Heehee , you are so sweet ! I'm doing good. Just had a phone call earlier, Zach started crawling today!!    He'll be into everything now ! LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Cancun!!! oh man, I almost forgot, bet your excited!!!
I'm pretty good, thanks for askin


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2005)

Sapphy.

Yes, i dont think that you eat very much.
The more you eat the hungrier we seem to be


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Heehee , you are so sweet ! I'm doing good. Just had a phone call earlier, Zach started crawling today!!    He'll be into everything now ! LOL


Aww what a cutie!!!!  I love babies!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Cancun!!! oh man, I almost forgot, bet your excited!!!
> I'm pretty good, thanks for askin


Absolutely excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  1 more day!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Sapphy.
> 
> Yes, i dont think that you eat very much.
> The more you eat the hungrier we seem to be


This is true.. well I ate alot today.  How are ya Sweetie???


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2005)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1
glutamine
ww english muffin with can of tuna/hummus
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake
nat PB

Meal 3
turkey, tomato, onion, sweet peppers on rye with mustard

Meal 4
egg whites w/salsa

Meal 5
grilled chicken on green salad

Will do legs tommorow!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

1 more day?................ Aw man, I'm jealous!!! Have a blast, but be safe!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2005)

Have fun girl.
Everytime i read your journal you are heading to Mexico.
Whats the deal with that 

I am doing fine.
Things are really stressful though.
No definate direction takes a toll on the mind and body.

Have a blast


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2005)

*Thursday*

Meal 1
bagel
protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna

Meal 3
grilled chicken on big salad

Meal 4
rice cakes (pre WO)  I know I should be eating a protein BUT I can't on Leg day, makes me BARF!!!!!!      I need some light carbs....  



Meal 5 (post WO)
rice cakes
chicken
guacomole


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Sexy Cyndi  

Have a great vacation !


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey where are your veggies there missy?
You need more 

Have fun!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

It seems like forever !  When is our Cyndi coming home ? LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It seems like forever !  When is our Cyndi coming home ? LOL


  She don't care about us, shes having way to much fun!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 2, 2005)

I am HOME!!!  It was great, everything, the weather, the hotel   
I am gonna go eat dinner now.. and start up with my journal again tommorow!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Glad your back, and that everything went great and safe!!! Talk at ya later Beautiful!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

CYNDI's BACK !!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2005)

It figures 
When i am only a 2 hour drive away from her, she isnt home


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2005)

Maybe I missed something (I didn't read all of your thread), but I've seen your pics: why would you want to bulk up to 130 pounds? You look great just the way you are. Hell, you won the Miss IM Poll.

  Or is it a muscle thing?  I thought that you're one of the fitness types.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2005)

welcome back cyndi!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am HOME!!!  It was great, everything, the weather, the hotel
> I am gonna go eat dinner now.. and start up with my journal again tommorow!


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

come out , come out wherever you are !


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

>


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2005)

I can't beleive cyndi hasnt' been here since the beginning of this month..I wonder if everything is okay??


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2005)

I just sent her an email


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Hey everybody , Cyndi is fine , just really busy


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2005)

Too busy for us scum


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2005)

Has anyone seen the Sapphire beauty lately?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the Sapphire beauty lately?



She's a Moderator at http://buildingmass.com


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2005)

so she doesn't visit here anymore ... that I shall go find her.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> so she doesn't visit here anymore ... that I shall go find her.


 No she doesn't come round here no more  , her and her man ( chris ) are there , and Tank is there and Rissole has been there but not much .


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 13, 2005)

I shall go see them too


----------

